# Induced twice before, chances of going naturally with 3rd?



## Jen60

Hi ladies. 
I was wondering whether any of you ladies have had to induced for previous pregnancies but have gone on to progress in to labour naturally for 3rd/4th child etc. I really don't want to have to be induced again but the odds aren't looking good for me according to my midwife. Can any of you ladies give me hope that I can go in to labour naturally &#128513;


----------



## Hannahboo

You can use evening prim rose oil and red raspberry leaf tea to help tone things which will help the natural process along. And clary sage oil but I'm not sure how to use that lol


----------



## frangi33

Any tips would be welcome, I'm wondering this too!


----------



## frangi33

Ooh thinking about it I've heard that using the breast pump for a good hour or so can help bring on Labour x


----------



## SisterRose

Were you induced because you went over due? If so you could try things to speed things along or at least try to evict baby before an induction! like primrose oil, pineapple, birth ball etc but I think they come when they're ready either way!!


----------



## Jen60

Hi thanks for replies. Yes I should have stated that I was overdue with both of them. 41+3 with my 1st and 41+6 with my 2nd. I tried all methods to speed baby along but to no avail. I know they will come when ready but just wanted some hope that I could maybe go in to labour by myself. Has anyone ever gone longer than 42 weeks?


----------



## mum140381

i was induced with first 3 and waited longer with my 4th 42 + a few days natural delivery 1 hour labour x


----------



## smileyfaces

I am the same...two inductions and really hoping for natural this time. I'm even willing to go longer than 42 weeks to give myself a chance.


----------



## NDH

My first was induced at 41+3 (by hospital dates - 42 by my known ovulation) my second was a spontaneous birth at 40+4 by hospital dates (but again 42 by my dates) and my third was born at 39+5 by my dates which was all i went by this time as I didnt have ultrasounds.


----------



## Jen60

smileyfaces said:


> I am the same...two inductions and really hoping for natural this time. I'm even willing to go longer than 42 weeks to give myself a chance.

Fingers crossed for you then that you get to go naturally. 
I have considered going over 42weeks but read things about it putting baby at risk.


----------



## NDH

I have no issue going over 42 weeks myself having researched the risks. 

- The risk of stillbirth doubling after 42 weeks comes from research in 1958 and the mortality rates across the board at the time were 10 times greater than they are now.
I don't consider data from that long ago (how accurate were dates? there was no ultrasound available to monitor growth and placental function just to name two considerable differences) to be applicable to today, and more recent retrospective studies of pregnancies that went past 42 weeks showed no statistical increase in perinatal mortality than pregnancies that ended between 37 and 41 weeks.

- Fewer than 10% of the babies born after 43 weeks show any signs of postmaturity syndrome.
- Induction itself has a host of risks associated with it.


----------



## smileyfaces

^^ agree! I am more than happy to go past 42 weeks so long as baby is happy in there!


----------

